# Domane A giant leap forward in the comfort stakes ?



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

All the reports are good about the Domane, is it a real advance in the comfort stakes, or is is marketing hype?
I've never seen one and I don't know anyone who has one. Somebody on here must have one though. Love to hear your views.
One of my current bikes is a 13 year old 5200 which I like, even though it's getting on a bit it still rides well, certainly not harsh.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

I have test ridden a Domane 5.2....and it _is not_ hype. It really rides as nice as Trek's advertising says. In my opinion is an exceptional bike; i.e., Trek really hit one out-of-the-ballpark with the Domane. Try one...believe me...you will quickly see that it surpasses the marketing hype surrounding it!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The 5.2 is a pretty plush ride and does not give up performance IMHO. Try one and you will be a believer, it's not hype.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Love my Domane. Went from a Synapse carbon with 105 to a 6.9 Domane could not be happier. It's so smooth a don't notice some of the road roughness at all


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't have much to compare them to, but the Domanes definitely ride plusher than the Madones and by all accounts plusher than the endurance/relaxed-geo competition (Roubaix, Synapse, Defy, etc.). My LBS reports that they sell more Domanes than Madones now, for what it's worth. I guess we'll see how well the IsoSpeed decoupler (pinned joint) holds up over time. Generally, putting a hole in a carbon member acts as a stress riser and makes the frame more prone to failure there.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Durability is something that crossed my mind. I do a fair amount of miles. Would this be a replaceable item?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

yes, it is replaceable


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

GiddyHitch said:


> I don't have much to compare them to, but the Domanes definitely ride plusher than the Madones and by all accounts plusher than the endurance/relaxed-geo competition (Roubaix, Synapse, Defy, etc.). My LBS reports that they sell more Domanes than Madones now, for what it's worth. I guess we'll see how well the IsoSpeed decoupler (pinned joint) holds up over time. Generally, putting *a hole in a carbon member acts as a stress riser* and makes the frame more prone to failure there.


I guess we better hope the engineers figure out a different way to design bottom brackets and steering systems...they are after all just holes in frames. 

Do you really think that Trek just _put a hole in the frame_...without doing any engineering, FEA, or testing? Do you know how the system works? I'm actually surprised that someone would make such an over-simplified statement.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> I guess we better hope the engineers figure out a different way to design bottom brackets and steering systems...they are after all just holes in frames.
> 
> Do you really think that Trek just _put a hole in the frame_...without doing any engineering, FEA, or testing? Do you know how the system works? I'm actually surprised that someone would make such an over-simplified statement.


It's a good thing no one is putting internal cables through holes in carbon frames! 
I'm glad my brakes don't attach through holes in my frame.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd be curious to know how the IsoSpeed decoupler frame design compares to a Cane Creek Thudbuster (seatpost)... they appear to be two similar solutions using different methods. Trek's method is clearly a cleaner design.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll put it simply. I work for a Trek dealer. I have a 2008 Madone 6.9 with Chorus 11. I have some good ride time on the new Madone and the Domane. I want a Domane.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> I guess we better hope the engineers figure out a different way to design bottom brackets and steering systems...they are after all just holes in frames.
> 
> Do you really think that Trek just _put a hole in the frame_...without doing any engineering, FEA, or testing? Do you know how the system works? I'm actually surprised that someone would make such an over-simplified statement.


I've refrained from responding to you on numerous occasions because you do seem to possess a lot of expertise where bikes are concerned, but your tone on this forum is condescending, nasty, and arrogant and I seriously doubt that you would be so bold if we were having this conversation in person. I'm not sure why you adopt such a miserable online persona, but you might want to do some soul searching in that regard. Seriously, dude. Happy, well-adjusted people don't log onto RBR looking to belittle people at every opportunity, they just want to geek out a little and hopefully catch some righteous bike porn.

Back to bikes themselves, I don't believe that Trek just dropped a hole in the frame with a pin and bushings and called it a day with a flippant disregard for the consequences of their designs. But then again, neither did the engineers who worked on the Challenger's solid rocket booster design, nor the ones at BMW who spec'ed/approved the high pressure fuel pump design used on their turbo engines, nor the ones at Trek who designed the early Bontrager Race Lite wheels, etc. And yet all of those products have had serious issues once they were deployed in the field. Advances in CAD/FEA, metallurgy, carbon weaves and layups, rel testing, etc. allow industry to come up with wondrous designs that are fully optimized on the computer screen and on the laboratory bench or test track, but those designs are ultimately subject to the tolerance stacks, statistical variation, manufacturing degradation, SOP deviation, QC processes, and end user abuse of real world mass production. Not to mention that these are all human-directed endeavors, subject to the faults and follies and general imperfections that we bring with us. So while Trek and the rest of the bike industry has been putting stressed holes in carbon frames for bottom brackets and steerer tubes since carbon frames have existed, they have only been putting holes in de-coupled seat tubes and top tubes and then pinning them together for only two years en masse by my count. There's always an element of risk when it comes to new designs and holes or other voids in a member act as stress risers for a variety of reasons, so you put those things together and you have a potential area of concern. Not guaranteed-to-fail-throw-your-Domane-in-the-river-and-run-for-the-hills concern, just something that may come back to bite early adopters, including myself, down the road. I obviously trust that Trek did their homework or I wouldn't have bought the bike in the first place.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

At least 3 of our club members have purchased Domanes and they are enjoying it's ride quality and certainly isn't lacking in speed for what we do.....


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a Domane 4 series and love the ride so much I just ordered a Project 1 Domane. Most comfortable ride in along time.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

GiddyHitch said:


> I've refrained from responding to you on numerous occasions because you do seem to possess a lot of expertise where bikes are concerned, but your tone on this forum is condescending, nasty, and arrogant and I seriously doubt that you would be so bold if we were having this conversation in person. I'm not sure why you adopt such a miserable online persona, but you might want to do some soul searching in that regard. Seriously, dude. Happy, well-adjusted people don't log onto RBR looking to belittle people at every opportunity, they just want to geek out a little and hopefully catch some righteous bike porn.
> 
> Back to bikes themselves, I don't believe that Trek just dropped a hole in the frame with a pin and bushings and called it a day with a flippant disregard for the consequences of their designs. But then again, neither did the engineers who worked on the Challenger's solid rocket booster design, nor the ones at BMW who spec'ed/approved the high pressure fuel pump design used on their turbo engines, nor the ones at Trek who designed the early Bontrager Race Lite wheels, etc. And yet all of those products have had serious issues once they were deployed in the field. Advances in CAD/FEA, metallurgy, carbon weaves and layups, rel testing, etc. allow industry to come up with wondrous designs that are fully optimized on the computer screen and on the laboratory bench or test track, but those designs are ultimately subject to the tolerance stacks, statistical variation, manufacturing degradation, SOP deviation, QC processes, and end user abuse of real world mass production. Not to mention that these are all human-directed endeavors, subject to the faults and follies and general imperfections that we bring with us. So while Trek and the rest of the bike industry has been putting stressed holes in carbon frames for bottom brackets and steerer tubes since carbon frames have existed, they have only been putting holes in de-coupled seat tubes and top tubes and then pinning them together for only two years en masse by my count. There's always an element of risk when it comes to new designs and holes or other voids in a member act as stress risers for a variety of reasons, so you put those things together and you have a potential area of concern. Not guaranteed-to-fail-throw-your-Domane-in-the-river-and-run-for-the-hills concern, just something that may come back to bite early adopters, including myself, down the road. I obviously trust that Trek did their homework or I wouldn't have bought the bike in the first place.


I just say things how I view them. I have to constantly temper my desire to say exactly how I feel around customers, and my co-workers are used to it because they know me. I'm not really an *sshole, but if I think someone didn't think something through before posting, I'm gonna let them know how I feel. Done. Over. We move on. 
I definitely see your point about paired spoke wheels, dodgy fuel pumps, etc. The Iso-Speed system has been tested pretty thoroughly at the ProTour level and is a solid design. Basically 2 cartridge bearings and an axle. We've sold a bunch of the bikes and had exactly one that made a little noise. We pulled it apart, greased everything and had the rider back on the road in 10mins. Under normal use I'm not sure the bearing would ever wear out...maybe years down the road, but I'll bet they last a looooong time. Since I can now get a Domane w/ an H1 head tube I'll probably get one next spring...now all I have to do is spend some time on the P1 site and pick a color or 3. 

I will now continue to be happy and well adjusted. 

and go look for more innocent posters to belittle.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

GiddyHitch said:


> I obviously trust that Trek did their homework or I wouldn't have bought the bike in the first place.


If Spartacus couldn't beak it on the cobbles it's probably okay.

The ergonomic aspect is worth considering too, like when mountain bikes swapped light steel forks for heavy suspension forks. Ned Overend won the World's on a pair of Rock Shox that were swapped out for regular steel forks when the winning bike was displayed. A comfortable less fatigues rider is faster than a tired sore rider.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I was shopping for a Madone, I rode a Domane in my size. Sold. Bought the Domane spot on.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't know anyone who bought a Domane who isn't thrilled with it.


----------



## jlaramie (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm trying to decide between Madone and Domane. One poster mentioned a H1 version of the Domane. I've read about the limited production they did awhile back. Does anyone know if that's planned again? That's the one sticking point for me, I'm used to a more "aggressive" position. Thanks for your input. JL


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jlaramie said:


> I'm trying to decide between Madone and Domane. One poster mentioned a H1 version of the Domane. I've read about the limited production they did awhile back. Does anyone know if that's planned again? That's the one sticking point for me, I'm used to a more "aggressive" position. Thanks for your input. JL


The first run of frames was made for UCI compliance and some were made available for purchase to Trek and dealer employees...one of my co-workers has one and our local Trek rep has one. They are true "race stock" frames, they don't have replaceable derailleur hangers. 
I have heard there will be Domane frames available in the "Pro Fit" or H1 geometry for '14 but haven't seen anything on the Trek B2B site. I'll check w/ our rep and see what the deal is.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I also am pondering the Domane and have a request in to see the geo numbers on the pro/H1 frame. When I get those I will get them posted. The dealer site says November and another source says they are available now.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I talked to our rep last night and he said "It's happening, I'll get a date on tuesday." So...we'll have some information after the weekend.


----------



## jlaramie (Jan 23, 2009)

Great news! Look forward to your post. Jl


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Test rode one...it was nice. Too bad the color schemes are so unappealing...for me at least. I can't afford to jump up to the ProjectOne options.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I put 50 on the Domane today. Jeebus the ride is phenomonal. For the record, I am running carbon bars and Veloflex 25's also. That being said. I am in love with this bike. Coming off a CAAD 10.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

I have been riding a 2011 Madone 5.9 for last two years and have about 10,000 miles on it. Great riding bike, Love it.

However, I recently bought a Project One 6 series Domane about 6 weeks ago and for my 56 year old but it's a good bit more comfortable. To me the handling is pretty much the same as the Madone, just more complaint. I now have over 1,000 miles on it and I haven't been on the Madone sense I bought the Domane. My Madone is now for sale! I can't see why I would ever go back.

I have to run the stem flipped to -7* to get the same set up as the Madone. It's a great fit that way.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Great bike. 56 cm P1. 6770. RXL wheelset. Tubeless tires. Fantastic ride. Stiff chainstays and BB. The 78 mm BB drop is an excellent feature. Fender mounts. Room for bigger tires if desired. No toe overlap. I would describe the ride as fast butter. 

(9/7/13 update: My apology for poor bike display. Valve stems not at 6 o'clock, chain on small ring and large cog, saddle bag.)


----------



## jlaramie (Jan 23, 2009)

According to Trek the Domane in "Team H1 geometry" will be available sometime in November.He couldn't advise on geometry specs or project one status for now. JL


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I now have the geo numbers for those Domane and it is quite elaborate. I can't seem to copy and paste the info, but the headtubes are a bit shorter than a H1 Madone. So if some wants some info,let me know or someome explain to me how to get this info from a email and paste it here.... it is very interesting


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I now have the numbers in two different formats


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I have another that is a bit more complicated to me.. but this is a start and it does sound like November for frames only.


----------



## jlaramie (Jan 23, 2009)

Good info! Would be a better fit for me. Hope they opt for project one at some point. Not crazy for the new team paint, vapor coat would be nice.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Slow Ride said:


> View attachment 286059
> 
> 
> Great bike. 56 cm P1. 6770. RXL wheelset. Tubeless tires. Fantastic ride. Stiff chainstays and BB. The 78 mm BB drop is an excellent feature. Fender mounts. Room for bigger tires if desired. No toe overlap.


I get my p1 Tuesday similar to yours, can't wait. Sold my bikes recently. Replaced my tcr advanced sl with a propel and this is my first trek. Quite excited, I've been waiting over 5 weeks for this.



jlaramie said:


> According to Trek the Domane in "Team H1 geometry" will be available sometime in November.He couldn't advise on geometry specs or project one status for now. JL


That sucks... Would have loved it in a h1 geo.


----------

